# Canning Bacon



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I know home canning bacon is not recommended. BUT has anyone tried canning turkey bacon? It's not fatty like traditional bacon so I'm thinking it might be a better option.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Well, with no one have $.02 to share, I'm giving it a try. I'll try to remember to come back and report once we taste test it.


----------



## hmsteader71 (Mar 16, 2006)

Ohio Dreamer-There is an article in Backwoods Home this month on canning bacon. Check out their website and see if it's on there. If not, I would pick up a copy off the newstand. It's well worth it.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

hmsteader71 said:


> Ohio Dreamer-There is an article in Backwoods Home this month on canning bacon. Check out their website and see if it's on there. If not, I would pick up a copy off the newstand. It's well worth it.


Yes, I know about the article. That's what I left laying open on the table that DH saw (I need to remember to close my magazine before leaving the room)....he went and bought "me" bacon and gave me his puppy dog eyes, LOL. DD likes turkey bacon more then pork (she won't eat pork, I think it's too fat for her as she's too young to "make a stand" on something) so I already had the turkey bacon....which is what made me want to try canning it, too.


----------



## Just Cliff (Nov 27, 2008)

Been meaning to can some. Now that winter is here I may give it a try. It will have to be real bacon. 

The only way turkey and bacon should be used together is when ordering a sandwich! :clap:


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Just Cliff said:


> The only way turkey and bacon should be used together is when ordering a sandwich! :clap:


I agree to a point. I don't care for pork, but am OK with a slice of bacon once in while. DD won't even do a slice once in a while (she too is not fond of pork either). Since turkey bacon is so much cheaper then pork bacon I thought I'd give it a try...she's hooked and DS and I like it...DH, well he says it's OK in a sandwich. So it will become a "normal" in our house, but pork bacon will be as well.

I made it in pints with 1/2# in each. We never eat more then a 1/2# at a time so it should make it more convenient for us. It will be nice to be bumping around in the freezer and not find 2 or more half packages of bacon up there, lol.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

many years ago when I went camping with my family my mom was able to buy canned bacon it was wrapped in papper and rolled up stuck in a can and had a pull tab top so don't see any reason why it can't be done at home it has a lot of fat around the meat like it was prossesed in the can they folded it in half widthways and rolled it up I thought it was really neat the brand was plumrose didn't see it on their web site tho and haven't seen it in the stores in years they do have canned ham might get some of that for my pantry


----------

